# Dilated 2cm aprox but waters not broken



## A+A (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi there,

Could you please help me once again with a query? 

I'm about 2cm dilated but my waters have not broken yet. I have had a bit more of the "show" with a tiny spec of blood (hardly noticeable at all) - just the mucus and not much of it as by the looks it has been coming away little by little over the last week or so. 

Can you please tell me how long would one have before the waters break if you're 2cm dilated? Or can you remain dilated with waters intact for quite some time? 

Thanks for your time.


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

If you aren't having strong regular contractions, you aren't in labour yet, so there isnt any reason for your waters to break imminently.  You could still have another couple of weeks yet I'm afraid!  When your waters break, if you aren't in labour, many hospitals will leave you and let you go home for approx 24 hours to see if labour starts on it's own,

hope this helps,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## A+A (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanks for your help, as usual you've been great.


----------

